# What are chances for new DTV Tivo receivers?



## LuvMyTeevo (Feb 28, 2007)

I've read that since Murdoch no longer controls DTV they are now talking to Tivo again. It seems the Murdoch had a financial interest in the outfit the produced the other dvrs to DTV. Is it likely that DTV will offer Tivo boxes in the future?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Gee, it's been awhile since this has been asked. 

To answer the question, I highly doubt it.

But, it could happen.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

The two chances are slim and none.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

What are the chances we can get through a week without this question being asked again?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

snowball's chance in hell...for both the OP's question, and the most recent one... my $.02, but I expect change.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zero.


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, judging from the press releases and the fact that they are advertising ongoing software updates to current Dtivo systems, I would not say ZERO.

Besides, the fact that they have finally got the Comcast TIVO thing fingered out.....

DTV may just blink in the next few months.....

I know, wishful thinking. You never know.

It wouldn't surprise me if TIVO hasn't acquired a few of the HR20s and been working on a software install just in case DTV changes their mind.

Don


----------



## DavePurz (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought "NEVER" while Murdoch owned DirecTV, but remember, TiVo currently produces both Dual Tuner Series 2 Stand Alone units and HD ones.

The S2 DTiVos and S2 SAs have similar Motherboards, with the exception of the tuner section and lack of an MPEG Encoder Chip.

Why is everyone so cynical?

There were MANY, on this forum, who swore that DTiVos would be forever stuck on v3.x software and would NEVER have folders or sorting (without hacking).

TiVo could easily start production on new SD or HD units for D*, if D* wanted to place the order.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm cynical that D* will wake from it's current practices and it won't matter even if a new Directv Tivo unit comes out. The damage is done and I'm not sure that D* will be able to repair it.



DavePurz said:


> I thought "NEVER" while Murdoch owned DirecTV, but remember, TiVo currently produces both Dual Tuner Series 2 Stand Alone units and HD ones.
> 
> The S2 DTiVos and S2 SAs have similar Motherboards, with the exception of the tuner section and lack of an MPEG Encoder Chip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

LuvMyTeevo said:


> Is it likely that DTV will offer Tivo boxes in the future?


With Murdoch zero chance, with him out of the way at long last ... I'd need some long odds, but I'd place a bet.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

IT 


IS


NOT


GOING


TO


HAPPEN.



The day it does I will be so happy to be wrong, and I will eat my words joyfully.


----------



## tiggermanh (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, Tivo and DTV are working on an update for the S2 DTV Tivo unit.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4330098


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

DavePurz said:


> Why is everyone so cynical?


Well, let's see.

A few years ago, the dtivo had the lowest churn rate ever seen for any video subscription service. Zero point five percent. It's a rate never seen before and not seen since. Directv STILL dumped it and went with a new, untested platform.

The dtivo had a customer satisfaction rating better than any other ce video service had ever seen before. It did not seem to matter. Directv STILL dumped it and went with a new, untested platform.

Tivo delivered on a "low-cost" platform design that maintained performance, increased security and cut manufacturing cost by better than 30 percent. Directv STILL dumped it and went with a new, (and rumored more expensive) untested platform.

Even though the hardware (and software) was in place on the s2 dtivo platform to enable quite a few new features that standalone tivo users were using and benefiting from, Directv never allowed those features to be enabled on the dtivos.

After months and months of "Directv Dumps Tivo!", it's a little hard to take "DIRECTV to Introduce Additional TiVo Features" muchless the talk of any new directv/tivo boxes without just a little bit of cynicism.


----------



## LuvMyTeevo (Feb 28, 2007)

The difference is that Murdoch is no longer running DTV. I've read that he had a financial interest in the firm that supplied DTV with those other dvrs.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Since no one in this forum is an executive from Directv or Tivo then you are all just guessing... There's an old joke that asks "what are the chances that a pregnant woman is going to have a boy or a girl? " 50-50 Thats the same odds that someone here is right.  


I think everyone here would agree that the Directv non-tivo dvrs have been a major embarrassment (headache) for D*


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

snickerrrrs said:


> I think everyone here would agree that the Directv non-tivo dvrs have been a major embarrassment (headache) for D*


You may all "agree"...

But there are MANY others, that will totally disagree with you.

And a launch of any new product is a headache... ask TiVo, Inc... about how many bottles of Tylenol they have gone throug with there latest two products...

And I am sure there are going to be one or two headaches when the Comcast TiVo is released.

----------

As for the other comment about guessing...
Yes... it is guessing.... but there are different degrees of educated guess and a "shot in the dark".

And I would but my odds on the statment: "There will be no new TiVo unit on DirecTV"... much higher then 50-50.... just short of 100%, as there is always a chance.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I'm in the crowd that feels there is a good chance that the two companies will offer an mpeg4 HD product. For one simple reason - I believe they both want it and that is the biggest difference from when they split.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zero and I'm sticking to it.

Whatever the flavor of DVR.... it really does not matter. Directv needs to change their practices when it comes to customer service. 

I could care less if they ever have Tivo at this point.... cause their customer service sucks and the fact that they owe me money is a major sticking point for me.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

magnus said:


> Zero and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Whatever the flavor of DVR.... it really does not matter. Directv needs to change their practices when it comes to customer service.
> 
> I could care less if they ever have Tivo at this point.... cause their customer service sucks and the fact that they owe me money is a major sticking point for me.


If they had TIVO in the new boxes, your contact with customer service would be much reduced, and it wouldn't bother you so much.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I bet we hear a D* and TiVo renewed partnership by Dec 31st. Once the comcast TiVo starts making a bit of a splash, it will get the attention of D* to not let comcast offer TiVo and D* not offer it. D* wants to retain customers and take customers away from Cable, not the other way around.

the Comcast deal was the first big cable deal. Now that the head has turned, the rest of the body (industry) will copy cat and turn with it. Only a matter of time.


----------



## DarthLister (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm gonna have to agree here. It's been quite some time since *I've* seen the DTV and Tivo logo on anything together. I got this card the other day. Pretty excited to see that I'll soon be able to record over DTVs site--wonder how long it'll be 'til DTV *finally* unlocks the network capabilities of the boxes?

RIch



BlackBetty said:


> I bet we hear a D* and TiVo renewed partnership by Dec 31st. Once the comcast TiVo starts making a bit of a splash, it will get the attention of D* to not let comcast offer TiVo and D* not offer it. D* wants to retain customers and take customers away from Cable, not the other way around.
> 
> the Comcast deal was the first big cable deal. Now that the head has turned, the rest of the body (industry) will copy cat and turn with it. Only a matter of time.


----------



## Klez (Mar 26, 2006)

Look what I got in the mail today

Posted it in another thread before I read this one.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

ebonovic said:


> You may all "agree"...
> 
> But there are MANY others, that will totally disagree with you.
> 
> ...


I am in total agreeance with Earl.

Look how many problems Tivo has had with the Series 3 and TivoHD (or what ever names you wish to call them since everyone likes to call them different names).

And, when Comcast rolls out their New Boxes, they will have the same headaches.

Yes, Directv has gone thru the headaches with their R15 and HR20 units, but they have improved alot over the Years.

Really, what do you expect? A Company to bring out a New product that satisfies everyone, with no problems at all?

Wake up to reality. it is never going to happen


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

If I were to make a wild bet, I could almost see DTV having two flavors of DVR's.

The standard which would be their newest in house flavor with out Tivo and then a premium DVR with Tivo which would have an addtional monthly fee in addtion to the current fees.

This would be the smart business option, offer DVR's to everyone, just make those who prefer Tivo pay more for the privledge. I know I would pay more for a Dtivo even if was un-hackable.

I base this on the fact that they state (in bold) from their annoucement concerning the early 2008 software update:


> Launching in early 2008, the new software download will provide these customers with DVR enhancements offered with the TiVo service, including a Recently Deleted Folder and Overlap Protection, as well as DIRECTV's Remote Booking feature. In addition,* DIRECTV and TiVo will continue to explore ways to bring future enhancements to DIRECTV customers with TiVo receivers*.


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

eboydog said:


> If I were to make a wild bet, I could almost see DTV having two flavors of DVR's.
> 
> The standard which would be their newest in house flavor with out Tivo and then a premium DVR with Tivo which would have an addtional monthly fee in addtion to the current fees.
> 
> ...


For as long as Directv and Tivo still are under a current agreement, Directv is still going to give what little support they can for those who still have these receivers. As far as the features, yes it may add a few things, but it stops short of other things that people really want. That being the case, people will continue to look for the receivers on the internet when they need them. And, those who are computer saavy, will continue to hack the units to get what they want, that mainly being MRV. There have been far enough people who have voiced their opinions on all the problems of the R15. Did Directv stop making it and press to go back to the Dtivo? The answer is no. So, while there is always probably less than a 5% chance it would ever happen again that they produce Dtivo style receivers again that have tivo, don't bet on it. The majority here will be the winner, that being it will not happen.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

How long is Malone stuck with the Murdoch based boxes (they are based on the BSkyB European HW & SW - with a LOT of tweaks) contractually?

What are the deals with Murdoch's companies? Did they sell the products at cost to prop up DirecTVs profits or are they overpriced to prop up the other companies profits?

I don't think they will rock the boat - they have a plan and a common user interface, etc. But if things go badly or they see a much higher retention with TiVo units than the HR20s they may consider a HR10 followon with MPEG4.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

ADent said:


> I don't think they will rock the boat - they have a plan and a common user interface, etc. But if things go badly or they see a much higher retention with TiVo units than the HR20s they may consider a HR10 followon with MPEG4.


Directv will NOT have an HR10 follow on with MPeg 4.

The HR20 was the follow on from the HR10 Series. The HR20 is MPeg4 ready. Why would they take a step backwards?

And besides, even if they did do what you wanted, they already have it: The HR20. All it would need is the Tivo Software and that means you need to go and moan to tivo about why they will not allow Directv to use their Software on the HR20.

LOL!


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

wolflord11 said:


> Why would they take a step backwards?


Not to to be taken as a guess one way or the other but actually, directv HAS taken a step backwards in the recent past.

Keep in mind, logic appears to have no part in today's big corporate decision making process. History has proven that.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

jmoak said:


> Not to to be taken as a guess one way or the other but actually, *directv HAS taken a step backwards in the recent past.*
> 
> Keep in mind, logic appears to have no part in today's big corporate decision making process. History has proven that.


And how do you see that?


----------

